# I need a "hot-spot"



## Denise1952 (Oct 1, 2015)

anyone use one with their phone or separate and what works best for you? HELP!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 2, 2015)

nwlady said:


> anyone use one with their phone or separate and what works best for you? HELP!!



No phone....But I use MickyD's when out...


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 2, 2015)

I usually go to "Frankie's House of Flesh" - that's a pretty hot spot ...


----------



## Pappy (Oct 2, 2015)

Out here Phil, it was the Inferno. Heavenly Angel was the hot spot. Sorry Denise. I totally blew your thread.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 2, 2015)

lol, oh well, can't say I'm not getting any answers


----------



## AprilT (Oct 2, 2015)

Denise do you have Google play store app?  U can get a hotspot locator specific to your but many cafe's libraries have free wf. Dang btw my pc crashed phone suddenly now wants to self falsely correct. Sigh


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 2, 2015)

yes I have play store ty April!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 2, 2015)

Since I've been using my phone to surf the web i've downloaded quite a few of their apps. I was going to buy Amazon fire as a temporary pc replacement but it won't be out till Oct 26. I'll buy another fuller size pc/lap after some research, makes the head hurt looking at all the choices.  Still, I'm going to have to get something temporary like yesterday my eyes can't take this tiny $screen much longer


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 2, 2015)

me too April I can't text as u can. see


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 2, 2015)

sick I love it Phil!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 2, 2015)

April which app do u recommend?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 2, 2015)

Denise, many hospitals and clinics/dr. offices have free wifi (in addition to cafes & libraries). Heck, just go sit in the lobby of the ER and "wait for a friend". :wink:


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 2, 2015)

Denise Google list dozens of "WIFI signal boosters" which might help you out.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 2, 2015)

u mean booster app Jim?


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 2, 2015)

true but I need my WiFi at home I'm spoiled lol


----------



## AprilT (Oct 2, 2015)

I lost my friffin posts. GRRRRRRRR


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 2, 2015)

I hear u April, I hate only being able to text


----------

